# My herd



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I would just like to share pictures of everyone In my herd


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Nice looking bunch!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice herd!  The second doe pictured has a really pretty head.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you her name is Violet  she is bred to Luke right now


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

They are so cute! I love your buck! Very handsome and that adorable expression hes making haha.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice herd!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Awww. I love your buck, his face looks so cute!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks he's really stinky


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice looking herd you have there!!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Thx for sharing! Beautiful.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Great herd!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks they are so spoiled!!


----------

